# MTGT: Magic The Gathering Tactics - SOE betrügt Spieler



## weedn (16. Februar 2011)

*MTGT: Magic The Gathering Tactics - SOE betrügt Spieler*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

gern möchte ich mit diesem Text auf darauf hinweisen wie SOE (Sony Online Entertainment) seine User öffentlich belügt, und sie Betrügt. In diesem Fall handelt es sich um das neue Spiel MTGT ( Magic The Gathering: Tactics). Ein misch aus dem bekannten Kartenspiel MTG nach dem Kampf System von HOMM (Heroes of Might and Magic).

In diesem Spiel zahlt man für die Virtuelle Booster, je Booster 4€ und erhält dafür 10 Karten. Man kann wie aus dem Kartenspiel auch bekannt auch z.b. an sogenannten Draft Turnieren Teilnehmen, dafür zahlt man 3x4€ für die 3 benötigen Booster plus 20 Gold (für 2€ zu kaufen). Demnach zahlt man für jedes Turnier 14€. Es gibt auch andere Turnierformate,
z.B. Constructed, da zahlt man für die Teilnahme 3€. Als Spieler nimmt man an diesen Turnieren teil weil man dort Booster und Promokarten gewinnen kann.

Nun zum eigentlichen anliegen. Das Spiel das wirklich viel Potential in sich birgt hat noch einen entscheidenden Fehler, es ist trotz Release quasi im Betastatus was die Server angeht. So gehören Regelmäßige Serverprobleme zum Alltag.
 Das große Problem dabei ist klar ersichtlich, nimmt man an einem Turnier teil und gewinnt dies evtl. sogar kann
es passieren das man seine Rewards nicht bekommt (Serverausfälle, Serverfehler der beide Finalisten rauswirft, der verlorene Spieler bekommt den win zugesprochen usw.). Das Problem ist bekannt und wurde von Massenhaft Usern in den
Tech/Support Forum gepostet. Dort wurde den Spielern versprochen dass die Rewards nachgereicht werden. Leider wurde dieses Versprechen meistens gar nicht und oft nur Teilweise eingehalten.

In meinen Fall fehlten mir 10 Booster (40€). Nach 4 Wochen (!!!) Telefonaten mit dem EU Support, mit dem US Support, 4 Tickets im Supportsystem usw. wurde mir dann mitgeteilt das sich SOE für die lange Bearbeitung Zeit entschuldigt und es wurden mir 2 Booster gut geschrieben als Entschädigung.

Niemand fühlte sich verantwortlich,  der US Support verweis mich darauf das Regional der EU Support zuständig sei, der
EU support verweist mich darauf das es bei MTGT bis dato nur ein US Support gäbe. Auf meine Anfrage hin was mit den anderen 8 Booster (32€) sei, wurde ich damit abgespeist das nach angeblicher Absprache mit nem Management diese
nichtmehr ausgehändigt werden. Wer das ganze nachgewiesen habe möchte kann sich gern diesen Forumthread anschauen:

http://forums.station.sony.com/strategygames/posts/list.m?topic_id=46576 
Dort im Techforum gibt es massen solcher Fälle.
(edit: SOE hat aus Imagegründen fast alle Beschwerdethreads der User nachträglich gelöscht)

Ich kann allen nur dazu abraten Magic the gathering Tactics unter diesen Bedingungen zu spielen. Was bringt das beste Spielekonzept wenn es  1) absolut überteuert ist, aber vor allem 2) selbst Leute die die Zahlungsbereitschaft aufbringen dann ganz klar um ihr Geld betrügt.

Wenn ihr also jemanden kennt der darüber nachdachte MTGT zu
spielen, solltet ihr Ihn auf all dies hier hinweisen!

Gruß,

Jens aka Weedn


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: MTGT: So werden User von Sony Online Entertainment betrogen*

Naja, "betrogen" ist da schon ein wenig zu viel des Guten. Die machen das ja nicht bewusst mit dem Ziel, Leute zu betrügen - was haben die denn davon, dass Leute an Turnieren teilnehmen und dann einfach nur ihre Errungenschaften nicht bekommen? Rein gar nichts haben die davon, außer schlechter Publicity. Betrug wäre es eher, wenn trotz Zahlung erst gar nicht teilnehmen kann, weil diese Booster erst gar nicht bei den Turnieren zu nutzen sind, und selbst dann kann es auch nur ein technischer Fehler sein und kein "Betrug", vor allem da es um Sony geht. Wäre es irgendein Browserspiel-Anbieter mit Werbung bei RTL2, könnte man da schon eher von Absicht ausgehen.


Das Problem bei Server-Fehlern und technischen UNzulänglichekeiten der Software ist halt auch, dass man nur schwer nachvollziehen kann, ob Du nun wirklich 10 Booster "verloren" hast oder nicht, dazu kommt, dass es grad sicher unzählige Anfragen gibt - daher haben die Dir nur 2 Sets gutgeschrieben. Das ist absolute unbefriedigend und vlt. auch eine Frechheit, aber kein Betrug. Vlt. haben die auch immer noch nicht gerafft, dass Du 10 Booster verloren hast, eben weil so viel los ist bei deren Support. 


Es ist aber gut, dass Du auf die Probleme hinweist - denn wenn so ein Spiel einfach nicht korrekt funktioniert, macht es selbst dann keinen Sinn es zu spielen, wenn man für alle fehlgelaufenen Spiele 100% Ersatz bekommt. Da muss man einfach noch abwarten, bis es reibungslos geht.


----------



## weedn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: MTGT: So werden User von Sony Online Entertainment betrogen*

Den "Betrug" sehe ich darin das von offizieller Seite aus versichert wurde das man alle Boosters nachträglich bekommt, sonst hätte ich nach den ersten nicht bekommenen Boosters aufgehört.

Denn das hat sich im nachhinein für viele schlicht als Lüge entpuppt.
Und oft kam es auch vor das sich im Turnier die Server aufgehängt haben, damit war für alle beteiligten das Turnier ende, und für diese Turniere haben alle bezahlt. Ich habe also für eine Dienstleistung bezahlt, die ich nicht erhalten habe, und für die ich keine erstattung bekomme.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: MTGT: So werden User von Sony Online Entertainment betrogen*

Ja gut, wenn die das zugesichert haben, dann ist das ne Frechheit - es kann aber auch trotzdem noch wegen einfach nur massiv vieler Beschwerden sein, dass die das einfach nicht korrekt gemanaged bekommen und Du nochmal nachhaken musst, oder vlt. sogar deine 10 Booster noch bekommen wirst PLUS 2 als Entschuldigung bekommst, die das aber einfach nur unglücklich rübergebracht haben. Ich hab auch schon mal supportmails bekommen, die nach einer Ablehung meiner Anspüche klangen, und 2 tage später kam eine weitere mail, in der es dann um die Abwicklung ging, also wohin ich en Ersatz geliefert haben möchte usw. ^^ 


Ich würde also nochmal nachhaken - gibt es vlt. eine offizielle Stellungnahme im Forum oder so?


----------



## weedn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: MTGT: So werden User von Sony Online Entertainment betrogen*

Ja die offizielle stellungsnahme gibt es, auf diese habe ich mich auch berufen.
Allerdings zählt diese wohl nur für US User, ein Admin aus dem Forum wollte mir die erstattung auch erst bewilligen, bis er sah das ich aus EU kam, da musste er mich dann "weiter leiten".

Viel mehr nach harken geht nicht, wie gesagt das ganze läuft bereits über 4 Wochen und ich habe zuletzt dies hier bekommen (auf anfrage was mit den anderen 8 Boostern sei):

"Gruesse,
ichhabe diese Angelegenheit an unser Managementteam weitergeleitet und es 
wurde bestaetigt, dass Sie alle fehlenden Packs bekommen haben.."


----------



## weedn (15. Februar 2012)

Alt, aber immer noch aktuell.
Es ist schon über ein Jahr her, und mittlerweile hat SOE ein Add on raus gebracht und das Spiel am Steam angebunden.
Aktuell hat es deswegen wieder Zulauf, da ich noch "ingame Guthaben" hatte und guter Hoffnung war das sich nach über einem Jahr etwas geändert hat, habe ich mal rein geschnuppert... 

Was soll ich sagen! der gleiche Mist wie zuvor! die neuen Karten und die Balancierungen sind recht gut geworden, aber die Technik kostet echtes Geld. Turniere stürzen ab oder man findet keine Gegner und der Support kümmert sich nicht wirklich drum. Turniere dessen teilnahmen echtes Geld kosten! Also weiterhin... werft das Geld lieber gleich aus dem Fenster, erspart euch Frust.


----------

